# U.S. Stocks  Breakout Triggers



## mdtmn (17 January 2011)

Hi All,
        XC , UNH , COF and AMAT
Cheers
michaelb


----------



## bailx (18 January 2011)

Interesting question, I see skys the limit with that old fella. But what gives I say with that old cheese its just having a good year after last years success. Need to be looking for some younger bread. If anything I say the fudermentals are a mayor player. Looking in on it put that together with a excellect track record might help plus some high volume  and RSI and Volume. Add some ADX to hold and ya could have a winner.


----------



## bailx (18 January 2011)

bailx said:


> Interesting question, I see skys the limit with that old fella. But what gives I say with that old cheese its just having a good year after last years success. Need to be looking for some younger bread. If anything I say the fudermentals are a mayor player. Looking in on it put that together with a excellect track record might help plus some high volume  and RSI and Volume. Add some ADX to hold and ya could have a winner.




Wooops......

Buggered that up, not enough information, That thing just started to float, anything could of triggered it.   From top to bottem,the  momemtom is there.


----------



## mdtmn (19 January 2011)

Hi All,
        GOOG and ADI
cheers
michaelb


----------



## mdtmn (19 January 2011)

Hi All,
        Some may view this as some form of contiuation breakout,, rather than the prvious
cheers
michaelb


----------



## mdtmn (19 January 2011)

Hi All,
          More of a retracemnt trigger. I am using the same scan for both the All Ords (XKO) and the S&P500, list of stocks. 
           If there are any traders on the forum that trade using some form of breakout scan and trigger on the US stocks , be great to here your experiences using breakouts on the US stocks as an entry signal
cheers
michaelb


----------



## bailx (20 January 2011)

mdtmn said:


> Hi All,
> If there are any traders on the forum that trade using some form of breakout scan and trigger on the US stocks , be great to here your experiences using breakouts on the US stocks as an entry signal
> cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## bailx (20 January 2011)

Finding Stock makng a new 2 month high with todays trading range bigger than the last 9 days. Many breakouts can fail. The best way to beat this is to look for a surge of volume as well.
Look to confirm these candadites as favoritable patturns can happen.

They say a screen, finding stocks making new 52 week highs that also have a high earning growth, make a nice combination. Like to share my recipe, but you'll have to use your imagation. For the earning growth from the last quarter and a volume surge. Try it out! Show me any results?


----------



## bailx (21 September 2011)




----------



## bailx (21 September 2011)




----------

